# Tips on Battery Life



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

*How to save on battery life*

The obvious culprits;
Screen Brightness
GPS

The overlooked culprits;
Over Syncing (the main focus here)
Monitoring Apps

We all have apps that we have push data to us. It is an amazing feature of the technology world we live in today. Instant data chosen by the user, delivered when they want it, on the powerful pocket computer that rarely leaves their side. The key to it all (in regards to battery life) is *WHEN THEY WANT IT.*

For example, most weather widget apps come preset to autosync every hour. Also, if not all, most weather widgets open an app or link to a weather site when clicked. There you will find *alllll* the details you want for the weather in your area. Now I can understand someone living in a quick weather changing climate (tropical perhaps) having a higher sync rate for storms and such. However, I live in Boston and the weather forecast 6 hours ahead of time is usually pretty accurate. I have my weather app sync daily, and if I want more info, I *launch the app!!!*

Social Networking is just a nightmare. I know there are some of you out there who want to know what every friend is doing up to the minute, and that is absolutely fine. The problem is that there are so many apps, and they all want to sync up the the minute. Just give a look under settings, most apps have a sync time, set it to your needs. What I have set up is tweetdeck to sync every 2 hours. I then have the Chrome extension on my computer up in a tab to distract me from photo editing every so often. If I'm away from my computer and want more up to date data, once again, *launch the app!!*

Music is a tough one to generalize. So many people rely on streaming music as their source of tune on the go. If you have an organized music library on you computer, clear up some space on that 16gb SD card and take your most listened to songs with you. And if you haven't yet, sign up for Google Music beta. Most tracks I play off my phone are from SD card and take very little battery life, but it is so nice to have 20,000 songs at my fingertips streaming if I choose. There is really no getting around Pandora or Last.fm draining that juice.

Now, I do spend half of my professional life behind a computer editing photos (I like the shooting photo half better!!) so I am near my computer quite often. Apps like android2cloud are your friend. *Send that heavy flash website or 5 min long YouTube vid to your computer* to view. For those of you who use the RSS/News app Pulse (highly recommended) they have added a Pulse.me website option. Click the star on any article, and it is instantly available on Pulse.me for proper viewing. More apps need to add this feature.

Running multiple monitoring apps to track your phones performance is greatly hindering your battery life. Dunno about you, but *I haven't run an app/process killer in months.* Guess what, my phone runs great all day.

Undervolt your phone! I'm not big on overclocking. DroidX is a smooth phone as is (CM4DX shown below)

View attachment 183​
but undervolting has made a noticeable positive impact on my phones battery life. I currently use QuickClock Advanced, but jrummy16 has been previewing the overhaul of DroidX Overclock and it is looking nice.

I am a believer in Juicedefender Ultimate. I recommend installing Juicedefender, and if you like what you see, read up on the paid version and make your own decision. If you want COMPLETE control of the connectivity of your phone, check this out.

View attachment 184​
Lastly, everyone uses their phone differently. I am not urging anyone to change their habits, or give up on music (*hell no*), or not play games (cut the rope is killing my downtime). If you see something listed above that you hadn't thought of, or think you could apply to your usage, most of these tips should help save every last drop of juice. Please, if you have any other tips, share the knowledge.


----------



## evolume (Jun 13, 2011)

I got 32 hours on a single charge yesterday and was down to 10%. I don't use my phone a hell of a lot during the day but I do stream music, browse the web and text for about a total of 2-3 hours per day. I am on GB .596 rooted deodexed and I run Screebl lite and Juice Defender (free version). When I notice my battery life suddenly getting crappy, I boot into clockwork mod and erase battery stats (in the advanced menu). While I'm there I also erase dalvik cache. I believe this little bit of occasional maintenance is the key to my excellent battery life. Of course, you have to take me at my word because I didn't think to take a screen shot. Next time I will.
I'd be very interested in a good overclocking program if anyone can recommend one. I had rubix before and I loved quickclock. Is that similar to quickclock advanced? Is that available on the market?


----------

